# Web Site Traffic



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I know several people have a web site, so I thought we should start a thread for sharing what we have learned about building site traffic. I'm in the process of building several sites, so I am starting to do research and am more than willing to share what I learn.

So if you have info to share or want to learn how to build traffic, please add your comments.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry. Duplicate.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

I post a link at the bottom of my homesteading today id and receive lots of traffic that way. I also do link trades with other websites and increase my traffic that way as well. The more links you have to and from your site, the higher you rank in search results. The more updated your content, the higher your rank.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

offer free, original and quality content on your site
get more backlinks on your website
improve your SE ranking
get linked
advertise your presence


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I learned one thing NOT to do. I have several new Wordpress blogs and they are not getting hardly any traffic. This morning I found 2 sites had blocked search engines toggled on. The choices are:

I would like my blog to be visible to everyone, including search engines (like Google, Bing, Technorati) and archivers
 I would like to block search engines, but allow normal visitors
So if you have a blog, make sure you are not blocking search engines.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Number one thing we do is to submit 2 feeds to Google every night. One goes to the Google shops and the other to Google. 

Use Social Media. Like myspace, facebook, Hi5, Twitter, Twitternetmarketing, etc. 

I also write two blogs. 

Use Link Machine to do our link exchanges automatically. 

Presently my websites come up on pages 1-2 on Google, Yahoo and all other search engines and have since 2002.

katlupe


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm new to selling online. My friend has a blog and linked my site on her sidebar. 
Katlupe, could you explain what you mean by "submit 2 feeds to Google every night"? 
Thanks. 
-------
My Etsy Shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/laurelcreekgallery


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

When it comes to building website traffic the most important thing to remember: *Content is King.*

I have worked on websites (I build websites for a living) that didn't focus on search engine optimization at all... but just had lots of good, quality content. Those sites often did better with the search engines than did clients that spent lots of time focusing on "tricks" and "seo secrets" but had little real content.

We've been building our personal website for several years now and really have focused on the content. We have ads on our site, but we never really set out to make money on our site. We really haven't even promoted the site much and have employed only basic, common-sense search engine optimization techniques (meta tags, clean html, etc..) 

We are currently getting more than 2000 visitors a day to our site and serve out more than 20,000 page views every day. We have lots of content online at this point and it's the content that's been solely responsible for our visitor count and modest ad revenue.

Another thing to remember about fishing for web visitors: every page is like a fishing line in the pond. Want more fish? Put more lines in the pond. Want more web visitors? Publish more pages. It really can be that simple.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Backlinks are so important! See if you can write a guest blog post for blogs similar in interest to you.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

How do you link with other sites? Now that I finally have a site that is working, I need traffic. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One of my webpages has been #1 or #2 on Google for it's particular topic for 5 years now. About the only effort I put into it is to "advertise" it by placing the link into relevant online discussions or ones like this. Then as those people look it the link gets put at the top of the Google search for that topic.

Search "ATV damage" and look for the one with the Angelfire address. That's my page.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had my website for probably 8 - 10 years. I really never update it because I am computer dense. Anyway, I've been getting more traffic because I've been getting more orders. Years ago I put my website on Farmer's Market which cost me 25 a year and I can tell I do get traffic from them.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how to link with other sites? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> Can anyone tell me how to link with other sites? Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


The most common way is to email webmasters who manage web sites with a similar theme to yours. Just search at Google for your target keywords and email the site that come up.

There is also software that will do it for you.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Really people, search engine optimization (SEO) is a specialized profession. There are a number of forums and news groups devoted to the subject. There's a balance between aggressively promoting your web site and spamming the search engines, but it's difficult to know where that line is without contemporary opinions of your peers.

There are still tricks that can promote your web site quickly, mainly through priority content. Keyword stuffing and backlinks just don't get you where they used to get you in Google.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> How do you link with other sites? Now that I finally have a site that is working, I need traffic. Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


Is dashellasgallery.com the domain you want to promote? Was it first registered in Feb 2010?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Is dashellasgallery.com the domain you want to promote? Was it first registered in Feb 2010?



Yes, that's it.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> Yes, that's it.
> 
> Nomad


Okay, here are a few facts that might explain things.

1. Your web site is new. Google will not index your web site for at least 6 months. Google's robot will visit and keep an eye on you, but you won't be in search results no matter what you do until your "sandbox" period is over.
2. Your web site structure is very difficult for a search engine to read. In Firefox go to View and then select Page Source (IE do View and then Source) to see what I mean.
3. You have not optimized your page to present your target subject matter. For example, your title tag contains only the word "home", which doesn't describe what your web site topic might be. I can give you specific instructions, but you're still in the sandbox right now.

I suggest that you make a short video to promote your website. That's the only way you'll attract traffic any time soon. You can be in Google as early as tomorrow morning if you do it right.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Okay, here are a few facts that might explain things.
> 
> 1. Your web site is new. Google will not index your web site for at least 6 months. Google's robot will visit and keep an eye on you, but you won't be in search results no matter what you do until your "sandbox" period is over.
> 2. Your web site structure is very difficult for a search engine to read. In Firefox go to View and then select Page Source (IE do View and then Source) to see what I mean.
> ...


This is so far over my head. I barely got the web site done even though it isn't difficult with their template. I had help from people on here, one IT guy and a web design guy as well as the Siteground help desk. I'm just lost when it comes to this stuff. I got an e-mail this morning telling me to read a book on html and then work on the site. What would this video consist of? I might be able to do that. I looked at the view and source and I get a page of code. It might as well be Chinese. Any assistance is appreciated. Thanks.

I went back into the code page and looked for 'Home'. I found it. I suspect that is where I will put something else, right?
Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> This is so far over my head. I barely got the web site done even though it isn't difficult with their template. I had help from people on here, one IT guy and a web design guy as well as the Siteground help desk. I'm just lost when it comes to this stuff. I got an e-mail this morning telling me to read a book on html and then work on the site. What would this video consist of? I might be able to do that. I looked at the view and source and I get a page of code. It might as well be Chinese. Any assistance is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


While an in-depth knowledge of HTML is a good thing, you can pick-up what you need along the way. Just ask if you don't know how to do something.

Maybe I can get you pointed in the right direction. So how did you make the web site you have? Did you use some online building software, or did you use a graphic HTML editor?

Just so you know; I'm not an HTML expert, I don't have an artistic bone in my body, and there are people around here who know a lot more about web site design than I'll ever know. However, I do know how to create a web site and promote it to the search engines.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I used a sitebuilder called Zen. No html, just all plain text in their template. Not too difficult, but then I can make anything harder than it needs to be. I'm intrigued about the video. What should it contain and what do I do with it when It's finished? I don't have to be in it do I? I was in radio, so I can do the audio, but that's as far as I go.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I used a sitebuilder called Zen. No html, just all plain text in their template. Not too difficult, but then I can make anything harder than it needs to be. I'm intrigued about the video. What should it contain and what do I do with it when It's finished? I don't have to be in it do I? I was in radio, so I can do the audio, but that's as far as I go.
> 
> Nomad


Okay, I understand about your using Zen, but I think you can do a lot better with a graphical HTML editor. If you don't have a version of MS Office that has FrontPage or Web Expression, I suggest that you download Kompozer to use as your HTML editor. It's free and looks & works very similar to FrontPage.

http://kompozer.net/

With Kompozer you can customize templates that you find searching at Google.

******

As for promotion with a video, understand first why it's so effective. Google has had to categorize certain content as "priority" content, since it's often time sensitive. For example, news is considered priority content, so content found at cnn, msnbc, and foxnews is indexed as soon as it's found by Google. The strategy to making this work for you is to create some priority content, post it, and have it link back to your web site.

One of the best way to do that is to create an informative video about your product, upload it to the social networking sites, then make the posting keyword rich and link back to your web site. The video will be indexed at Google within hours. You can build monster traffic in no time if you do it right, and get no where if you screw it up.

I can't get too deep into it right now, since I'm dealing with a friend with a fractured foot. There is a service called trafficgeyser.com that a lot of professional SEOs use for submitting videos. It's expensive, but you can use it for a month for $1 (be sure to cancel because it's almost $100/month after the first month). Here is a comprehensive clip about it.

[ame]http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/howto/watch/v16671181TzRTd2zb[/ame]

You don't need to use a submission service like trafficgeyser, but it explains the purpose and potential results.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I got the title tag changed finally. I tried to change it the way the help desk told me to, but it didn't work. So they changed it instead. Then I did something that changed it back and they had to make it right again. Seems like when they tell me how to fix something it doesn't work and they have to do it. I'd rather do it myself, so I can learn. Guess I just can't on that site builder. I haven't done much else today, because Wednesday is Ebay day for me. Taking pictures, writing listings, etc. Doesn't leave much time for other stuff.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I got the title tag changed finally. I tried to change it the way the help desk told me to, but it didn't work. So they changed it instead. Then I did something that changed it back and they had to make it right again. Seems like when they tell me how to fix something it doesn't work and they have to do it. I'd rather do it myself, so I can learn. Guess I just can't on that site builder. I haven't done much else today, because Wednesday is Ebay day for me. Taking pictures, writing listings, etc. Doesn't leave much time for other stuff.
> 
> Nomad


No problem. We can optimize the rest of the page as we go along. The video promotion will do you the most good for the next 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I was able to watch the trafficguyser video and it looks like I could do that. It looked like the one page where he checked everything meant he was already a member of the places he was checking. Is that correct? I'm only on a couple of sites. Why do I need the kompozer thing? I have paid for a year, so I wouldn't want to switch to another place. Unless I'm confused again and I wouldn't be changing.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I was able to watch the trafficguyser video and it looks like I could do that. It looked like the one page where he checked everything meant he was already a member of the places he was checking. Is that correct? I'm only on a couple of sites.


Yes, that service just automates the process. You can do it manually.

The important thing is to research your keyword phrases properly, so you can attract relevant traffic. You want good keyword phrases, but not with too much competition. Do a free trial at wordtracker.com to research the keyword phrases for your particular subject matter.



Nomad said:


> Why do I need the kompozer thing? I have paid for a year, so I wouldn't want to switch to another place. Unless I'm confused again and I wouldn't be changing.


Kompozer is web page editing software, not a web host. You can continue to use your same web host while using Kompozer.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, I guess the video is out for now. I haven't seen the web cam since we moved, but even worse is the software is gone from my computer. I had to format my pc a couple years ago because I had a problem and I guess I never reloaded it. I'm going to have to start digging. I don't hold out much hope though. I have a two car garage that is completely full of boxes and other items I couldn't part with. I'm having a yard sale next month, so if I don't find it before then it should surface at that time. It's always something.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> Well, I guess the video is out for now. I haven't seen the web cam since we moved


You don't need anything elaborate to make a promotional clip. I use a digital camera that I paid $50 for a few years ago. The clips aren't high quality, but they get the message across. Here's one that I made of a wind generator, and I've had over 78,000 views.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oI0N21QqwA[/ame]

Look at this link for $50 digital cameras in the 8 to 10 megapixel range.

http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=CAM

I would suggest a tripod though. I got mine at eBay for $1 + $6 shipping and it's really helped me make better clips.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a digital camera. I hadn't even thought about using it, but I guess I will. I'm working on the site today making changes and adding a couple of cards. It's a pain because nothing on the pages is tied together, so if I move one thing I have to move everything one item at a time. All I need to do now is update the cart buttons and I'm quitting for today on there. The artist bought me a Subway sandwich for lunch, so I can't yell at her today about getting more drawings done. lol That was an interesting video. Having been raised by a father who had a machine shop where I started working at age 13 as well as working for many years in shops and later in engineering departments, I love anything mechanical. Have you finished it and have it making electricity? It looks like you have enough wind to turn it pretty well.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> That was an interesting video. Having been raised by a father who had a machine shop where I started working at age 13 as well as working for many years in shops and later in engineering departments, I love anything mechanical. Have you finished it and have it making electricity? It looks like you have enough wind to turn it pretty well.


I don't have the generator up right now, but it did produce electricity for a while. I've moved to Las Vegas so my place in Elko is up for sale.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Have you ever been to the shop featured on the show "Pawn Stars"? I'd love to see the stuff they have.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've signed up for the Wordtracker free trial. When I put in a key word, I see some results below. On the right side of the page there are numbers with the top ones having the highest number down to the lowest number. Which one is the best, the high numbers or low numbers? Thanks.


Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I've signed up for the Wordtracker free trial. When I put in a key word, I see some results below. On the right side of the page there are numbers with the top ones having the highest number down to the lowest number. Which one is the best, the high numbers or low numbers? Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


For the number of searches, you want it to be high, but you don't want the ones with a lot of competition. The competition number tells you how many web pages there are in Google's database that target the keyword phrase. The lower the competition number the better. Having keyword phrases with low competition numbers is what will make you stand out and draw traffic.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Things aren't going well as usual. I'm having trouble with the keyword search. I keep getting an error message, so I wrote to the support people. And I see the title tag has reverted to Home again on my site. This is starting to get really annoying. They changed it twice, but I guess it just doesn't want to stay put. Maybe I'll take a break and go list some books on Amazon that I got this morning. At least I have no trouble doing that.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Wordtracker fixed the problem and I have a big list of key words. I also asked the people at Siteground how to fix the title tag myself, so I can do it without bothering them. I have optimized every page on my site and I have the instructions printed in case it happens again. Things are looking up.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> Wordtracker fixed the problem and I have a big list of key words. I also asked the people at Siteground how to fix the title tag myself, so I can do it without bothering them. I have optimized every page on my site and I have the instructions printed in case it happens again. Things are looking up.
> 
> Nomad


Be sure to print the wordtracker results for future reference.

You will also want to create a "description" tag in each page header. The description tag should be maybe two short sentences containing your keyword phrases.

Your page content also needs to be modified to contain those keyword phrases. If the page content doesn't contain the same phrases that your title & description tags promoted then Google will assume that your page isn't really about those topics. That's to prevent searches being done for something like American history and having pages come up at Google that take you to Viagra promotion pages, like you may recall used to happen at Google 10 years ago.

Finally, your keyword phrases should be placed in the page content with "keyword prominence" in mind. Keyword prominence placing keyword phrases in the pages in a way that Google recognizes as being more important than the other text. To do that, place target keyword phrases near the top, in header tags (h1, h2 , h3, etc.), and in image descriptions. But don't get carried away with keyword stuffing or you'll get penalized. 

Each web page should be different, targeting several different keyword phrases on each page.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I can't edit the pages except in plain text in the ad copy. I was able to change the title tags for the pages only, not anything on each page. 

I think I have traffic geyser working. I wonder how long it takes to see something besides Pending on the status page?

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I think I have traffic geyser working. I wonder how long it takes to see something besides Pending on the status page?


After videos are submitted they usually appear at the social networking site in about 15 minutes. If your keyword selection and promotion was good then you should see yourself in search results at Google in 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

If I put in Dashella's Gallery I have six listings in a row on Google, but I don't see anything in the top 20 for my keywords. I am going to go back over those and try to get better ones.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> If I put in Dashella's Gallery I have six listings in a row on Google, but I don't see anything in the top 20 for my keywords. I am going to go back over those and try to get better ones.
> 
> Nomad


Hold on there! This is going to take time. Give it a day or two.

You already selected keyword phrases with low competition, didn't you?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I need to redo my keywords. But not today. I'm burnt out and need the rest of the day off.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I need to redo my keywords. But not today. I'm burnt out and need the rest of the day off.
> 
> Nomad


You've got time to change later. The upside to promoting with videos is how fast they get into Google, but the down side is that priority content goes stale fast. In other words, your search standings will fall-off the radar within a few months. You will need to update your description and target keywords occasionally to get back up again, or submit new videos.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't like the quality of the video, so I'm thinking I will make a new one and use some better keywords. I think they said not to resubmit sooner than a week, so that will work out fine.

Nomad


----------

